# DID YOU GET ONE OF THESE???



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

*OUCH!!!*


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

TGK said:


> View attachment 401402
> 
> 
> *OUCH!!!*


This is good news. Lyft is there only one who will be saying ouch.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

It looks like you didnt pay your taxes


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Theres only 2 things you NEED to do as a cotizen of our wonderful country.

A: Pay your taxes!

B: Die.

Simply said. Hope it helps.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Looking at that letter, It’s 4 years worth of not filing or paying taxes. I can’t expand it much on my phone.

Contact a Tax Accountant or Tax Attorney for help.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Don’t mess with irs . Pay your taxes.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

The tax penalties run pretty stiff.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

This should make many people shudder who don't declare the income. Everyone knows there are a lot of drivers who don't get a 1099 and therefore don't declare the income. "Day of Reckoning"


----------



## Uberme2020 (Jan 11, 2020)

wow, the last 6 of you didn’t even read the letter. No wonder why you are the perfect Lyft drivers. Unaware and ignorant. 

It’s a letter requesting all documentation to determine if TGK was in fact an employee and not an independent contractor. If the determination finds that Lyft acted as an employer then TGK will be awarded unemployment benefits regardless of the IC/1099 relationship.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

if it has your sos # on it then its not a scam. To me this looks like a lawyer filing a civil sute vs lyft.
it says please send your tax . It does not say you MUST send them. I Always talk to your lawyer for legal advice where needed .
i would talk to a professional here  no i would not sent my personal tax information. the irs already has your records on hand,
think about it , Why would the irs require you to send forms they already have ? No i think they would just audit you .


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Other than California, New Jersey is one of two other states challenging employee versus independent contractor status. This is why the letter was sent out. I had nothing to do with whether OP pay their taxes or not


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uberme2020 said:


> wow, the last 6 of you didn't even read the letter. No wonder why you are the perfect Lyft drivers. Unaware and ignorant.
> 
> It's a letter requesting all documentation to determine if TGK was in fact an employee and not an independent contractor. If the determination finds that Lyft acted as an employer then TGK will be awarded unemployment benefits regardless of the IC/1099 relationship.


Thanks for clarifying. I tried reading it on my phone but was having difficulties. So I just saw the years and something about Federal Income Taxes.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I tried reading it on my phone but was having difficulties. So I just saw the years and something about Federal Income Taxes.


Time to leave the country.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

As is being discussed in another thread - That letter is from state of NJ, and it looks like NJ is going after Lyft as it is Uber

In Nov 2019 NJ billed / sued Uber for $659 Million in unpaid back unemployment and disability insurance. Basically NJ is saying that drivers are employees and LyftUber owe NJ for state coverages normally provided to employees.

Depending on Lyft's market share, maybe another $300 million from Lyft.

Other blue states are likely to pile on...maybe even some money hungry red ones!

I don't THINK this has much to do with individual driver tax returns.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

JaxUberLyft said:


> As is being discussed in another thread - That letter is from state of NJ, and it looks like NJ is going after Lyft as it is Uber
> 
> In Nov 2019 NJ billed / sued Uber for $659 Million in unpaid back unemployment and disability insurance. Basically NJ is saying that drivers are employees and LyftUber owe NJ for state coverages normally provided to employees.
> 
> ...


Just to be safe get LOTS of lube for the big one &#128561;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uberme2020 said:


> wow, the last 6 of you didn't even read the letter. No wonder why you are the perfect Lyft drivers. Unaware and ignorant.
> 
> It's a letter requesting all documentation to determine if TGK was in fact an employee and not an independent contractor. If the determination finds that Lyft acted as an employer then TGK will be awarded unemployment benefits regardless of the IC/1099 relationship.


WTF does it matter what the intention is. They are asking for a schedule C and if you don't provide it because you didn't do one what do you think is the next step??? Think a little before replying.

Talk about being ignorant, go back to putting your head in the sand.



JaxUberLyft said:


> As is being discussed in another thread - That letter is from state of NJ, and it looks like NJ is going after Lyft as it is Uber
> 
> In Nov 2019 NJ billed / sued Uber for $659 Million in unpaid back unemployment and disability insurance. Basically NJ is saying that drivers are employees and LyftUber owe NJ for state coverages normally provided to employees.
> 
> ...


With all do respect....you're nuts. Did you not read the part about being asked to submit your schedule C? You keep conveniently overlooking that part. You just joined the forum in 2019. Did you even ever do a tax return yet with RS income?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

peteyvavs said:


> Time to leave the country.


Let's all go to Canada and visit Harry and Meghan &#128514;


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Unless it was in my best interest to comply I'd ignore it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Unless it was in my best interest to comply I'd ignore it.


LOL like his taxes from 2014 to 2018 were ignored?:roflmao::thumbup:


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Seamus said:


> LOL like his taxes from 2014 to 2018 were ignored?:roflmao::thumbup:


This is an about his tax responsibility to the state. This is the state wanting information pertaining to this federal income tax, something the state has no business asking for.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ok I give up. Don't worry, nothing to see here.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> This is an about his tax responsibility to the state. This is the state wanting information pertaining to this federal income tax, something the state has no business asking for.


I don't know whether you know this or not but the feds send the data to the state when you file.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Seamus said:


> WTF does it matter what the intention is. They are asking for a schedule C and if you don't provide it because you didn't do one what do you think is the next step??? Think a little before replying.
> 
> Talk about being ignorant, go back to putting your head in the sand.
> 
> ...


NJ needs the Sch Cs to calculate the amounts owed by Lyft...or at least spot check whatever data they've pried out of Lyft

As to my own situation, I started driving RS in 2018 so filed Sch C. Had $11.3k in income and 19,445 miles. This year a bit more than double. Over the years, I've filed Cs as a law enforcement trainer, tow boat owner / operator - easy IF you keep good records. I manage a pair of sch E properties as well as day job miles...65,472 total odometer miles last year, all allocated in "contemporaneous" records in the form of a spreadsheet.

It would never occur to me NOT to file a sch C whenever I get a 1099-Misc...I like my refunds on time and trouble free!

I MAY be wrong, but I'm willing to bet that the dept in NJ going after LyftUber is unrelated or distantly related to to folks that chase individual income tax returns.

Note lack of threats or hard deadline

Note letter does NOT ask for NJ state return forms - which means this dept either already has them or cannot request them for privacy reasons (that's pure conjecture...)

Note request for business accessories, listings, cards, letterhead. I doubt 1 driver in 10,000 has those things (related to driving, anyway) NJ is clearly building a employee misclassification case.

It will be interesting to hear from NJ drivers who properly filed state and federal returns 2014-2018...are they getting same letters?

If NJ prevails, katy bar the door!


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I don't know whether you know this or not but the feds send the data to the state when you file.


Then why are they asking for it?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Looks to me like they are questioning that you were a driver for Lyft. from 2014 to 2018.
They want to see your Schedule C pages for those years that will support your claim of being an IC. 
I would not ignore this, as someone suggested. It is not a scam.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Then why are they asking for it?


Probably because they don't get it in a form that allows them to strip out Lyft income and expenses. I'm not saying that the op may not have an issue but this is clearly directed at Lyft.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> Looks to me like they are questioning that you were a driver for Lyft. from 2014 to 2018.
> They want to see your Schedule C pages for those years that will support your claim of being an IC.
> I would not ignore this, as someone suggested. It is not a scam.


The taxpayer isn't claiming to be an IC...that classification is forced by the employer who chooses how to pay. The taxpayer has no choice but to file Sch C if he/she has any expenses to offset the non-employee compensation in the 1099-Misc. Without that all the 1099-Misc non-employee comp becomes regular income - not a good thing!

If the driver tax payer didn't file C and simply allowed all the non-employee comp to be regular income, that would be sheer folly - a huge gift to the feds and NJ

A quick look at Form 1040 NJ shows a line item for federal Sch C income and requires attaching the Fed Sch C.

I have never failed to include 1099-Misc income in my federal return...I assume that omission would be quickly flagged via SSN matching and delay my return / refund, just as it would be by leaving out a W2.

If total driver pay is less than $600 per platflorm, then 1099-Misc need not have been filed / sent by payer, but some do anyway.

I agree in encouraging NJ drivers to timely respond to the best of their ability.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Then why are they asking for it?


Because NJ* legally can not get your Tax information without a court order, unless you give them.* I did not. If NJ would like to audit my Taxes, I will bring them, *but NJ can not share ny Tax information with other departments.*_ I did remind NJ of this in a letter._


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Maybe the OP drove in NJ but didn't file there. That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I wouldn't reply to that unless you did file taxes if not , if a payment reward , if any will be offset by taxes owed I am sure


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Just toss it in the garbage till the Feds knock on the door


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The states are going after Uber/Lyft, not the drivers. 

The state would be foolish to go after less than minimum wage drivers for back taxes, when there's no taxable profit after deductions for per mile costs or actual expenses.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

How can we be independent contractors if we can't even guess what we'll be paid on each trip? Makes it challenging to stay on top of things. Last time I was full-time Uber I had to pay my taxes via the IRS installment plan. Good times!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

TGK said:


> OUCH!!!


Do you have a valid passport ?

Countries with no extradition treaties in place with the United States. This means that a person convicted of a crime in one country does not have to be returned to that country to face trial or punishment.

http://worldpopulationreview.com/countries/countries-without-extradition/
In addition to above link
Countries that have extradition treaties with the United States but are known for refuse extradition requests are
Ecuador, Cuba, Bolivia, Nicaragua, Iceland, Switzerland, Venezuela, and Zimbabwe.

On the other hand, some countries without an extradition treaty, such as Yemen in the Middle East, are known for returning fugitives.
https://www.wsfa.com/story/22665099/countries-with-no-extradition-treaty-with-us/


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Added note -- that is from New Jersey State and not the I.R.S.
Looks like the state is comparing Lyft records to driver records.
I Wonder why they did not contact the I.R.S directly to look at the filings fro the past 5 years ?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Uberme2020 said:


> wow, the last 6 of you didn't even read the letter. No wonder why you are the perfect Lyft drivers. Unaware and ignorant.
> 
> It's a letter requesting all documentation to determine if TGK was in fact an employee and not an independent contractor. If the determination finds that Lyft acted as an employer then TGK will be awarded unemployment benefits regardless of the IC/1099 relationship.


Ding ding ding!


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

TGK said:


> View attachment 401402
> 
> 
> *OUCH!!!*


What crack are all the "looks like you didn't pay your taxes" people smoking.

This letter wants this person's federal tax info as proof in their determination of employee status so they can force Lyft to pay a penalty to the state ( ot the driver) for misclassification and wage theft.

Now, if they do this one way Lyft might get out of it is to pay all their drivers what would have been the minimum wage for their hours online.

But, nowhere in this letter does it say they didn't file their taxes.



KK2929 said:


> Added note -- that is from New Jersey State and not the I.R.S.
> Looks like the state is comparing Lyft records to driver records.
> I Wonder why they did not contact the I.R.S directly to look at the filings fro the past 5 years ?


Because the states have no legal right to look at your federal tax returns.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I see my interpretation is finally getting some traction!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

if you did not pay your taxes it might be better to move to iran


----------

